# Signs of carpenter ants?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a pest guy, but, it looks like termite frass.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Termites... Seen lots like that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Elkie I concur with @Nik333 and @Domo. That's termite frass, alas, I know from experience. (Sounds like a Jimi Hendrix song.)

The remedy will be to get the termite colony killed and, if needed, replace damaged wood. If you're lucky, it's a small colony, and only the window frame has been damaged. If not so lucky, you may have subterranean termites and a much larger colony.


----------

